# Great Sea View Camping and Caravan Sites in Britain.



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

I hope that it alright to mention a book I recently published called Great Sea View Camping and Caravan Sites in Britain. It carries details and photographs of 152 sites with a view of the sea and can be seen on my web page http://www.seaviewcamping.co.uk/
If it is not permitted to post threads like this then please dump it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sea view*

Hi all

I bought this last year and if I could I think I would visit all the places listed!

Rapide561


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

We got our copy last month have started to "earmark" suitable sites.

We tried to book for one on the North Yorkshire coast but they wouldn't accept my booking for three nights until closer to the actual time! Not good for our planning !!

PilgrimPhil


----------



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

I've just spent seven pounds.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

And so have I :wink:


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm just starting to take up windsurfing again after a good few years off. having an onsite shower and coffee on tap from my mrs was one of the kickers to get me back into it. having a list of all the sites with beach access is just what I'm looking for, thanks!


----------



## 93001 (May 1, 2005)

*Seaview Book*

Brian - bought your book the other day, just a note to thank you for all the effort that went into getting this invaluable little book into print. I _do_ like my sea views!

D&J :fadein:


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like just the sort of book I'll enjoy, and the sites within it even more so. Just ordered my copy, and grateful for all your efforts in putting it together and making it available.


----------



## 100059 (Jul 16, 2006)

In my opinion, £7 is no money for a potential gem like this, just bought my copy using the paypal feature, great.

I could pack the tent but I think I'll wait till we have the motorhome instead, just means I've got a lot of time to plan.

Archie


----------



## 95897 (Jul 30, 2005)

Looks good - just paid for a copy via PayPal.

Keith 8)


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

yep, great value for money, I bought one when you first published, it has view of Veryan Bay on the front cover and Tantillion on the back cover. however have heard that you have upgraded it.is it possible just to get a list of the new sites.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Bought one too!

Thanks Brian - you can afford to become an MHF subscriber now :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seaviews*

Hi Tricia

Maybe we could have a singles meet at a Seaview site?

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Excellent suggestion - could you post that on the 'going it alone' thread please Russ, bring it back up top! :wink: 

Have had a suggestion of 20th October but only from one person  

Going to the Balloon Fiesta this weekend - hope the weather holds out.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Solo weekend by the sea*

Hi Tricia

Best thing is to make a new post - "Seaview singletons weekend"

Pick the date, venue and let's get going!

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

As soon as I get the book I'll find one then - unless you pick one out of your book?!?!

Could sit looking at the sea all day, best take my wetsuit if it's going to be October. brrrr
:lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tokkalosh said:


> best take my wetsuit if it's going to be October.


Tricia in a wetsuit? 8O 8O 8O Blimey, I won't sleep tonight 

I suppose I need to buy one (a copy of the book, I already have a wetsuit) too, do I? :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Sea Views*

On our very first weekend away in our motorhome, we chose a site at Eype which is overlooking the sea. We were highly amused, when we read the entry for this site in the book, that only "slightly deranged motorhomers" would attempt to access this site due to the incline...... well we are one of those slightly deranged people. 

We met fellow Hymer owners a couple of weeks later and they realised they had spotted us at the site from their position on an adjacent site and had been talking about how on earth our B694 had made it onto the site. WELL WE DID - but would not recommend it unless you are in a small camper or with a tent!!!

Excellent buy - we have used it often, many thanks for all the information included.

Sundial


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

You've tempted me into ordering a copy too - just gotta wait for it to be delivered now !


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am going to have to have one as well. Just need a bit of time to steal money of the missus and I will send it off.

I know this sounds really crass and certainly do not want to upset anybody particularly the author of the book. But I think this book would sell more copies if it had been discouted for MHF members. Not by vast amounts of course but it is just one of a range of enticements to non members to enrol.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Pusser said:


> But I think this book would sell more copies if it had been discouted for MHF members


D'OH! That's what we should have done in reply to his first post. "Interesting, I'm sure many on here would be interested in buying, what sort of discount for us?"

Next time, next time :roll:

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Too late for lots us now, a discount, as Gerald said, we should have thought of it earlier. :roll: 

Nevertheless, we should try to get the author to subscribe and I did cheekily suggest this to him in a previous post


----------



## BrianL (May 1, 2005)

I remember the Eype site Sundial mentioned and I thought it was a superb site. However, I think that Sundial was talking about my first book because I removed the quote Sundial used in the current one. The only trouble with the site was that my wife refused to go there again on our second trip round the coast saying, "It’s about time you remembered that your not driving a Reconnaissance Jeep in the Radfan Mountains."
The same wife has just given me a final written warning for not ordering a re-print of the book soon enough because I have run out of copies. I chased the printers up and they tell me I will have the books in about a week so I apologise to those who have ordered them and have to wait.


----------



## davoscar (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sea view Sites*

Brian
Just ordered one via PayPal . Thanks very much look forward to getting it David Hayward ([email protected]) Cheers David


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

My copy arrived this morning, very promptly, and a first glance indicates it will be a treasured source of happy times by (or at least in sight of) the sea.

Thanks Brian - great job well done.


----------

